# What did you have for din dins last night?



## Tezzz

I'm looking for inspiration for SIMPLE healthy things to cook (read not cremate) 

My skills are rather basic (read like a student on his first day at uni) and I've binned all the ready meals as they are so naughty (high sugar, fat and salt). I'm trying to build up a store cupboard of things to make fresh meals but it's a steep learning curve for someone like me who has spent years living on take aways and anything a la ding (microwaved). 

I went round Tescos and bought some fresh veg (shock horror) and frozen meat like chops (I know to cut off the fat after cooking) and chicken breasts and diced meat and mince. 

I was quite brave last night and made Cauliflower cheese with a whole Cauliflower, 3 tablespoons of flour, 2oz low fat margarine instead of butter and half the amount (2oz) low fat cheese, half a tea spoon of English mustard and half a pint of skimmed milk. I had a TINY grilled to almost cremation pork chop to go with it. Oh and no added salt. For pudding I had a dozen red grapes.

 It was OK (read boring) but I am sure there are other things I could do. However I need inspiration....

So gang, what did you have for din dins last night?


----------



## Vanessa

Last night was a small multi seeded pitta bread (Food Doctor version) 1/2 pack of Sainsbury's Be Good to Yourself smoked bacon medallion and side salad.  Thursday night was the old favourite of foiled baked salmon, roast vegetables and small portion of brown rice.  Both very easy and simple


----------



## mikep1979

last night was my old fave of chicken (grilled) and baked potato. as i am not training at the min my intake of carbs is coming down great so i had 2 medium sized spuds and 2 chicken breasts. always have at least 3-4 different types of veg with my food to as i love any type of veg. and the best part is it is so easy to cook.


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> I'm looking for inspiration for SIMPLE healthy things to cook (read not cremate)
> 
> My skills are rather basic (read like a student on his first day at uni) and I've binned all the ready meals as they are so naughty (high sugar, fat and salt). I'm trying to build up a store cupboard of things to make fresh meals but it's a steep learning curve for someone like me who has spent years living on take aways and anything a la ding (microwaved).
> 
> I went round Tescos and bought some fresh veg (shock horror) and frozen meat like chops (I know to cut off the fat after cooking) and chicken breasts and diced meat and mince.
> 
> I was quite brave last night and made Cauliflower cheese with a whole Cauliflower, 3 tablespoons of flour, 2oz low fat margarine instead of butter and half the amount (2oz) low fat cheese, half a tea spoon of English mustard and half a pint of skimmed milk. I had a TINY grilled to almost cremation pork chop to go with it. Oh and no added salt. For pudding I had a dozen red grapes.
> 
> It was OK (read boring) but I am sure there are other things I could do. However I need inspiration....
> 
> So gang, what did you have for din dins last night?





Hi for tea last night i had a piece of cod { not in batter or sauce} cooked in foil in the oven with a squirt of lemon and fresh garlic, and fresh veg, brocolli green beans and cauliflower. No potatoes- im low carbing at moment. I had an apple for dessert. Im not usually this good!!! i am quite partial to a kebab


----------



## mikep1979

mmmmmmmmmmm donkey meat donner!!!!!! i love the folded calzones!!!!! are type 2's not allowed to eat to much cheese??? god i couldnt live without my cheese, especially my mexicana cheese and emental!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> mmmmmmmmmmm donkey meat donner!!!!!! i love the folded calzones!!!!! are type 2's not allowed to eat to much cheese??? god i couldnt live without my cheese, especially my mexicana cheese and emental!!!!





I love cheese.. i can give up chocolate but not cheese!!! i love all types of cheese.. Mmmmmm the only one i cant stand is philadelphia but thats not real cheese.


----------



## mikep1979

mmmmmm i do like philly on my ryvitas!!!! yeah yeah i know i know its not a nice snack for most, but i tell you what they are totally nice when you come in from a hard training session and need something to eat while waiting for your food to cook lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> mmmmmm i do like philly on my ryvitas!!!! yeah yeah i know i know its not a nice snack for most, but i tell you what they are totally nice when you come in from a hard training session and need something to eat while waiting for your food to cook lol




i love ryvitas just not the philly.. yuck  What about brie.. thats a proper cheese for on a cracker that  Mmmm i'm having cheese today... Bugger!!! no crackers for me tho.. sob sob.


----------



## vince13

Last night we ate a King Prawn and Mushroom stir fry (NOT from the local Chinese Takeaway) with rice noodles followed by fresh raspberries.  Don't know if it was naughty or not but it was enjoyable and filling too.


----------



## mikep1979

mmmmmmm brie is a great choice!!!! love the stuff. love any cheese really lol. i have a soft spot for most cheese. had a really nice steak the other day with a red wine and blue cheese sauce to it. by god was it nice!!!!! and well worth the ?30 i paid for it!!! lol


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi for tea last night i had a piece of cod { not in batter or sauce} cooked in foil in the oven with a squirt of lemon and fresh garlic, and fresh veg, brocolli green beans and cauliflower. No potatoes- im low carbing at moment. I had an apple for dessert. Im not usually this good!!! i am quite partial to a kebab



Hmm cod in the oven sounds fab...  I got a veg steamer so I just throw those in and leave it for 20 minutes. The burning question is how long does the fish take to cook. I've got some frozen cod fillets so I'm really keen to give it a go...

Please can you tell me how hot the oven should be and how long it takes...?

My stomach is rumbling at the thought of it.  Hi ho, hi ho it's off to the grocers (for some lemon and garlic) I go la la la la la....


----------



## mikep1979

lol you can steam the cod in the steamer tez and it tastes fab!!!! also try and make a little glaze out of the lemon and garlic. i tend to use a extra virgin olive oil to make the glaze/dressing and it always tastes nice


----------



## insulinaddict09

brightontez said:


> Hmm cod in the oven sounds fab...  I got a veg steamer so I just throw those in and leave it for 20 minutes. The burning question is how long does the fish take to cook. I've got some frozen cod fillets so I'm really keen to give it a go...
> 
> Please can you tell me how hot the oven should be and how long it takes...?
> 
> My stomach is rumbling at the thought of it.  Hi ho, hi ho it's off to the grocers (for some lemon and garlic) I go la la la la la....




Hi i usually cook the fish from frozen for about 15/20 mins. gas mark 5, does depend how big the fish is etc but its quicker to cook than chips!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

easy stuff to cook is chilli, spag bol, shepards pie, fish pie, coq au van etc. if you cant make them from scratch then my sister tells me the colemans sauces are very good.


----------



## Tezzz

insulinaddict09 said:


> Hi i usually cook the fish from frozen for about 15/20 mins. gas mark 5, does depend how big the fish is etc but its quicker to cook than chips!!!!



Brilliant  Thanks for the advice. Will add it to my recipe/inspiration book.


----------



## mikep1979

best thing to do tez is to download a diabetic cook book (can get loads of them for free online) and then just follow the recipies


----------



## Tezzz

Thanks everyone for their replies - they have given me inspiration.

I will have another rummage round Waterstones and Smiths. Perhaps somebody may be able to suggest a title?


----------



## Vanessa

Have a look at the recommended books too.  My most used one is still "The Everyday Diabetic Cookbook" by Stella Bowling.  Several of us don't like the Worrall Thompson ones - too "chef-fy" and difficult


----------



## aymes

brightontez said:


> I'm looking for inspiration for SIMPLE healthy things to cook (read not cremate)
> 
> My skills are rather basic (read like a student on his first day at uni) and I've binned all the ready meals as they are so naughty (high sugar, fat and salt). I'm trying to build up a store cupboard of things to make fresh meals but it's a steep learning curve for someone like me who has spent years living on take aways and anything a la ding (microwaved).
> 
> I went round Tescos and bought some fresh veg (shock horror) and frozen meat like chops (I know to cut off the fat after cooking) and chicken breasts and diced meat and mince.
> 
> I was quite brave last night and made Cauliflower cheese with a whole Cauliflower, 3 tablespoons of flour, 2oz low fat margarine instead of butter and half the amount (2oz) low fat cheese, half a tea spoon of English mustard and half a pint of skimmed milk. I had a TINY grilled to almost cremation pork chop to go with it. Oh and no added salt. For pudding I had a dozen red grapes.
> 
> It was OK (read boring) but I am sure there are other things I could do. However I need inspiration....
> 
> So gang, what did you have for din dins last night?



Last night was scrambled egg and smoked salmon on toast.

Tonight was roasted veg (white potato, sweet potato, red pepper, red onion, chilli and garlic) topped with grilled halloumi.


----------



## mikep1979

last night for me was a very healthy tea of greek style chicken (slow roasted in garlic, with herbs and olive oil on it) and boiled potatoes. also had green beans, cauliflower, brocolly, carrots and some tzatsiki. was very very nice


----------



## insulinaddict09

On saturday night for tea i had quorn pieces woked in a little extra virgin olive oil, and a mixed salad with everything in... delicious. For anyone who hasn't tried quorn its delicious and very low fat if you are trying to lose weight, it tastes a bit like chicken... does'nt everything !!!! 

Sunday i had roast chicken.. green beans, brocolli and white cabbage, gravy. No potatoes, im still low carbing.


----------



## mikep1979

mmmmmmmm roast chicken and veg  but its not the same without the roast potatoes!!!!! and the gravy has to be super thick (spoons have to stand up in the stuff in our house).

well for tonights tea it is that old liverpool fave..................................scouse mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm with a nice thick crusty loaf to dip and loads of brown sauce and pepper


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> mmmmmmmm roast chicken and veg  but its not the same without the roast potatoes!!!!! and the gravy has to be super thick (spoons have to stand up in the stuff in our house).
> 
> well for tonights tea it is that old liverpool fave..................................scouse mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm with a nice thick crusty loaf to dip and loads of brown sauce and pepper



Ummmmm scouse ... delicious, trouble is im low carbing!!!  yeah gravy has to be thick none of that runny water stuff for me!!  Dont know what i'm having tonight yet.. have to have a think.....? any ideas anyone  no carbs though.


----------



## sofaraway

insulinaddict09 said:


> For anyone who hasn't tried quorn its delicious and very low fat if you are trying to lose weight, it tastes a bit like chicken... does'nt everything !!!!



I use quorn when I'm trying to loose weight, I have some mince in my freezer to make a bolognaise type thing.


----------



## mikep1979

i love the quorn chicken style pieces for making curries etc with. they are very nice and do taste sort of like chicken lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

Had quorn with salad again... im addicted!!!! im on my 2nd week of low carbing and have found it really easy.... BUT ive just eaten a huge slice of birthday cake... it was lovely, and worth the extra insulin   and its my b-day next week and ive got to have a slice of cake on my b-day... then i'll be good, the low carbing has brought my levels right down to normal levels so it's worth it.
P.s I hope your scouse was nice mike.


----------



## Northerner

mikep1979 said:


> mmmmmmm brie is a great choice!!!! love the stuff. love any cheese really lol. i have a soft spot for most cheese. had a really nice steak the other day with a red wine and blue cheese sauce to it. by god was it nice!!!!! and well worth the ?30 i paid for it!!! lol



Mmmmm!!! Deep fried brie! Especially with cranberry sauce! Slobber, slurp, dribble...etc.


----------



## mikep1979

mmmmmmmmmm my scouse was very very nice  had half a crusty loaf to go with it and a big dollop of brown sauce too 


mmmm deep fried brie!!!!!!!!! northerner now your talkin!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> mmmmmmmmmm my scouse was very very nice had half a crusty loaf to go with it and a big dollop of brown sauce too
> 
> 
> mmmm deep fried brie!!!!!!!!! northerner now your talkin!!!!




Glad the scouse was nice Mike  I'm paying the price for my piece of b-day cake  just took my sugars and their 24.5  just had to have more insulin...sob...cake  was nice though.. got the headache to prove it


----------



## mikep1979

lol i love cake!!!!! get to have it very rarely tho  

wow sugars are at 24!!!! must have been a nice slice of cake!!!! and big to!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol i love cake!!!!! get to have it very rarely tho
> 
> wow sugars are at 24!!!! must have been a nice slice of cake!!!! and big to!!!!! lol




well it was nice , and quite a large piece   i thought i'd taken enough insulin to cover it but obviously not.. Thats just the effect carbs are having on me lately, hence the low carbing, no cake for me next week.


----------



## mikep1979

aww but it is your birthday!!!!! you gotta have a piece of cake!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> aww but it is your birthday!!!!! you gotta have a piece of cake!!!!!




I know but im a right miserable cow when my sugar levels are high..... apparently! i deny this slur of course, lol. I'll see what my levels are like next weds and see if i want cake or alcohol...tough choice i know


----------



## mikep1979

lol and who has told you your a grumpy knickers when your levels are high???

i'd have to have both and suffer lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol and who has told you your a grumpy knickers when your levels are high???
> 
> i'd have to have both and suffer lol




My darling children... and that coming from a teenager  pot and kettle springs to mind lol


----------



## mikep1979

lol well i would just say i was getting them back for all the strops they have thrown


----------



## Northerner

insulinaddict09 said:


> I know but im a right miserable cow when my sugar levels are high..... apparently! i deny this slur of course, lol. I'll see what my levels are like next weds and see if i want cake or alcohol...tough choice i know



You have to eat carbs with alcohol, it's the (diabetic) law! So, beer and cake for birthdays...!


----------



## insulinaddict09

Northerner said:


> You have to eat carbs with alcohol, it's the (diabetic) law! So, beer and cake for birthdays...!




Oh ok if you insist  i'll see what i can do... should'nt be too hard to achieve....


----------



## mikep1979

lol it is true!!!!!! always told to have carbs!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Steff

for pud tonight i had a light choices dollop of bio yogurt from tesco  with some grapes flippen took blood at 8 as usual was 17.9!! nothing new i suppose i was 19.1  last night


----------



## mikep1979

blimey!!!!! lol i had a nice piece of melon after my tea and it didnt even affect mine


----------



## Steff

im getting wary of even having anything after my tea now cause no matter what pud i try seems to effect me lol


----------



## mikep1979

lol worst is if your not on insulin you cant really cover it with some more either


----------



## Steff

aye your right , im going to start eating my tea abit earlier i think and maybe having a piece of diffirent fruit each night and cut the youghurt side of things  out


----------



## mikep1979

you have to be careful with the fruit too as some of it is very high in fruictose  which is a form of sugar lol


----------



## Steff

shhhhhhh dont put obstacles in my way lol

i will limit myself ok ok x


----------



## mikep1979

lol i used to find it really hard to have fruit as i didnt carb count, but now i do carb count i can eat anything really!!!! but i still have my healthy head on hahaha


----------



## Steff

i do try and have a healthy head i swear


----------



## mikep1979

lol yeah yeah we believe you steff


----------



## Steff

god quick typer aint u lol


----------



## mikep1979

lol yeah i am. even tho i only use 2 fingers to type. it is all the paperwork i do lol


----------



## Steff

glad you added to type on the end of 2 fingers ,, mind boggled


----------



## mikep1979

lol im shocked steff!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

shh dnt make big deal no one will notice hehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> you have to be careful with the fruit too as some of it is very high in fruictose  which is a form of sugar lol



yeah Steff all the NICE fruit is pure sugar in disguise  at least you know where you stand with a cake or choccy


----------



## Steff

god im a stickler for red grapes tho i cant bare not living with them


----------



## mikep1979

lol you sure do know where you are with chocolate!!!! in the hospital with to much lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol you sure do know where you are with chocolate!!!! in the hospital with to much lol




It's only AFTER you wake up from the coma that you know that thou lol


----------



## mikep1979

lol yeah and the sleep in the coma is quite nice as you have time to be still without the kids going "daddy i need the loo" or "daddy theres a spider in my room" lol kids


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> god im a stickler for red grapes tho i cant bare not living with them




Mmmmm Grapes... any as long as they are seedless.... full of sugar thou


----------



## Steff

pmsl soo true


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Mmmmm Grapes... any as long as they are seedless.... full of sugar thou




lol yup soooo bad for you!!!! but taste soooooooooooooooo good  notice a theme here???? all the stuff that is bad for you is so good tasting!!!!


----------



## Steff

yes i know tis not good , im going to call my self SugarStarvedSteff


----------



## mikep1979

lol nice name steff!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah and the sleep in the coma is quite nice as you have time to be still without the kids going "daddy i need the loo" or "daddy theres a spider in my room" lol kids




Ah i know what you mean... i could do with catching up on abit of sleep. If you dont see any sign of me on here after next wednesday i'll probably be visiting my old friend DKA.


----------



## Steff

thanks mike i do try


----------



## mikep1979

lol and i might have to join you cos i have had the little madam coming in to me everynight for the past week saying she has a spider on her tv and when i get in there.......................nothing!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

lol your welcome steff


----------



## Steff

lmao very familier i get the odd scream from his masters bedroom and go up there not a dam thing


----------



## insulinaddict09

Ha ha if one of mine two shouts that there is a spider i go running...... the other way.... im not daft


----------



## Steff

thats where i been going wrong lol
although we did have a bee in the other night that was cause for a full sprint down the opposite end of the living room


----------



## mikep1979

lol typical female insulinaddict!!!!!!! if i do get asked by the princess and actually find one then i just scoop it up and out the window it goes lol


----------



## Steff

lol x


----------



## mikep1979

its true tho cos my other half wont touch them and even ran out the apartment in portugal last year when she spotted one!!!!!


----------



## Steff

yeah to right i would be the exact same


----------



## mikep1979

lol well i dont see why ladies do that!!!!!


----------



## Steff

it's the way we are wired my OH just breezed in from work got 2 bits of newspaper and threw this almighty sized bee out the window not a second thought i would just never do that


----------



## mikep1979

lol i would be the same as him. not a second thought to it


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol typical female insulinaddict!!!!!!! if i do get asked by the princess and actually find one then i just scoop it up and out the window it goes lol




Ha i dont care  i'm a woman im not supposed to be brave  i'm ok with mice and snakes etc just not creepy crawlies....eek


----------



## Steff

good greif addict the only creatures im good with are men .. such crawlers most of them


----------



## mikep1979

NOT NICE!!!!!!!!! steff your being a nasty pasty!!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Steff

ahh you can take it your a grown man aint you ?


----------



## mikep1979

lol well my birth certificate says so but im not sure sometimes hahahahaha


----------



## Steff

seconded on that 1


----------



## mikep1979

hahahahahaha ta steff


----------



## Steff

anytime M


----------



## mikep1979

lol


----------



## Steff

see i know you that well i only call you by your first letter now


----------



## mikep1979

lol well ok s


----------



## Steff

erm did i say you could pay me the same curtisy back tut


----------



## mikep1979

sorry missy!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Steff

lol thanks thats better 
you know  your place


----------



## mikep1979

hahahahaha yeah but i cant say it on here


----------



## Steff

lmao *wonders*
i cant possibly think what you mean


----------



## insulinaddict09

You two gets worse!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

hahahaha nah probably not when its on the reduction in your house


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> You two gets worse!!!!



lol well you were gone for ages!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steff

ouch that hurt that did 

*frowns*


----------



## mikep1979

awww sorry steff  but you kinda left yourself open to it!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol well you were gone for ages!!!!!!!!!!




well me and steff were still on here lastnight while you were bo bo's


----------



## Steff

*puts hand over mouth*
i had the perfect reply but i thought better of it , especially as bev was calling for Northener earlier


----------



## mikep1979

i was starvin marvin and needed to get some grub!!!!!!! didnt go to sleep but by the time i came back on you were gone!!!!!


----------



## Steff

yes we were and it was soo much less smuttier without you hahahah


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> *puts hand over mouth*
> i had the perfect reply but i thought better of it , especially as bev was calling for Northener earlier



pppsssssttttttttt whisper it to me!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> awww sorry steff  but you kinda left yourself open to it!!!!!!




oh right.... wheres my sorry then mike......?? 
p.s is there anyone else ever on or just us three reprobates?????


----------



## mikep1979

lol sorrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyyyy insulin 

nah it is just us 3 sado's hahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

oh well , looks like we all keep the same weird hours .. lol I think everyone else just blanks us!!!


----------



## mikep1979

hahahaha yeah there are probably trying to get them to set up a weirdo's corner for us three


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahaha yeah there are probably trying to get them to set up a weirdo's corner for us three




oh well at least we'll have a laugh  wheres steff??????


----------



## Steff

god i had trouble replying then thought a mod had put me on rations or sumit


----------



## mikep1979

she's slacking off getting ready to put a leash on her mister hahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

steff09 said:


> god i had trouble replying then thought a mod had put me on rations or sumit




Ha thank god your back!!!! dont leave me at mikes mercy


----------



## Steff

oi sorry addict im here id never leave you with him without saying bye 

mike he aint due in for another hour gotta give me some time tut


----------



## mikep1979

but mike is god!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

p.s if you say GOD again mike will think you mean HIM lol


----------



## Steff

pmsl addict oops good thing you said that


----------



## mikep1979

steff09 said:


> oi sorry addict im here id never leave you with him without saying bye
> 
> mike he aint due in for another hour gotta give me some time tut



so im him now!!!!!!! hummppphhhhh!!!!!! thats not nice!!!!!!!!

well an hour is s good amount of time to get everything ready to seduce him!!!!!! hahahahahaha


----------



## Donald

I'am Just lurken in the background maybe more lurken and do not post much



Donald


----------



## insulinaddict09

Donald said:


> I'am Just lurken in the background maybe more lurken and do not post much
> 
> 
> 
> Donald



Hi Donald, welcome... save us from HIM... only joking mike.


----------



## Steff

right addict bad news.. i do have to go now back later on , try and be good x 


sorry mike id call you master but your g/f might not like it haha


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> so im him now!!!!!!! hummppphhhhh!!!!!! thats not nice!!!!!!!!
> 
> well an hour is s good amount of time to get everything ready to seduce him!!!!!! hahahahahaha




Shhhhhh..... i'm single..... not fair.


----------



## mikep1979

hahahaha she wont mind steff


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Shhhhhh..... i'm single..... not fair.



awwww poor you!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> awwww poor you!!!!!!




I know boo hoo... i dont mind actually as im very independent and self sufficient.... there are draw backs obviously....... if you know what i mean.... snigger snigger..


----------



## mikep1979

hahahahaha you need to get yourself a booty caller!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha you need to get yourself a booty caller!!!!!!!!



Yeah i think i'll get one for my birthday


----------



## mikep1979

hahahahaha ask your daughter if she knows anyone!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha ask your daughter if she knows anyone!!!!!!!




Ha dont mind toyboys but thats abit young lol behave


----------



## mikep1979

hahahahaha well ideal age for you then???


----------



## insulinaddict09

STEFF..... WHERE ARE YOU????????? I know your LURKING......


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha well ideal age for you then???




Above the legal age would be a start LOL


----------



## mikep1979

hahahahaha she is lurking


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Above the legal age would be a start LOL



hahahahaha so 16 is above the legal age!!!!!!!!


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha she is lurking




Yeah i know i checked who's online!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah i know i checked who's online!!!!!



lol i know i did to


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahaha so 16 is above the legal age!!!!!!!!




Yeah but theres young Men and then theres Boys .... prefer Men 
behave now... we'll get moderated....going to make a coffee now  speak to you later


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Yeah but theres young Men and then theres Boys .... prefer Men
> behave now... we'll get moderated....going to make a coffee now  speak to you later



lol ok ok i will try and behave 

mine is black 2 spoons of sweetner please


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol ok ok i will try and behave
> 
> mine is black 2 spoons of sweetner please




Yuck... white no sugar...whats that saying..... once you go...... Oooh cant remember it.. sorry


----------



## mikep1979

lol sorry dont know that saying!!!!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol sorry dont know that saying!!!!!!! hahahahaha




SORRY... thought i was talking to Mikep1979... my mistake


----------



## mikep1979

hahahahahaha what makes you think id know the once you go black saying???? ooopppppssssss


----------



## Steff

pmsl at u 2


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahaha what makes you think id know the once you go black saying???? ooopppppssssss



Ummmm just a guess.... anyway go back over the thread... I never said it was THAT saying did i.... You did.... Naughty naughty


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> Ummmm just a guess.... anyway go back over the thread... I never said it was THAT saying did i.... You did.... Naughty naughty



lol yeah but i know you and your dirty mind!!!! hahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> lol yeah but i know you and your dirty mind!!!! hahaha



it gets worse than that.....


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> it gets worse than that.....



yeah i just seen the hot pants thought in the other thread!!!!!!!! naughty naughty!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## insulinaddict09

mikep1979 said:


> yeah i just seen the hot pants thought in the other thread!!!!!!!! naughty naughty!!!!!! hahaha



just out of interest do you have any?? ..... only iv'e got abit of dusting that needs doing?????


----------



## mikep1979

insulinaddict09 said:


> just out of interest do you have any?? ..... only iv'e got abit of dusting that needs doing?????



lol welll funny you should ask..................................................... nah i dont , but i do have a nice pair of running shorts


----------



## Urbansoulpie

Last night we had a simple tea of sliced sweet potato, smoked makeral, garden peas and a fresh sweetcorn.
Yum!


----------



## Copepod

Courgette soup - like every day for a couple of weeks, due to glut in garden.


----------



## Steff

m m m yummy @ urban thats sounds delish we had green beans and a salad of egg and carrott x


----------

